# Give Away! 10 Free Copies of Synergy.Wiki by bgill55 & BSThemes!



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

bgill55 has created a RootzWiki themed version of his teams ever popular Synergy Theme

You can find full details of this theme on our site here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3470

So heres how this contest works:

5 copies will be given away right here, in this thread to anyone who replies.

5 copies will be given away to 5 lucky people who tweet the following:



> I want to win a free copy of #synergy.wiki by @bgill55 & BSThemes from @RootzWiki http://rootz.su/synergy


Thats it! Its that simple.

Contest will close at midnight tonight - RootzWiki is not responsible for any awesomeness incurred by installing this theme.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

<- interested!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I wants!


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

Hell yeah I am in for a bad ass theme!


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

sick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4DFL4 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want it too


----------



## Elbuort (Jun 7, 2011)

Interested!!


----------



## squrily (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been waiting for another green theme from you guys still have slime backed up on my phone cause it was always my favorite


----------



## mattyg151 (Jun 13, 2011)

count me in please


----------



## whotahn (Jun 10, 2011)

I want it, I want, I want it now....... Like Violet Bouegard!


----------



## NonBeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't want it...  pick me please


----------



## dplowden88 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love synergy!!!!!!!!! I love rootzwiki!!!!!!!!!!! Whoooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Synergy on my omfgb would make 4 a sick omfSgb

OMFGB DX


----------



## keeper (Jun 7, 2011)

In thanks for the chance guys, looks awesome.


----------



## Alpha9880 (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome theme! Love to be rockin' it on my CM DX!!!


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

I wants =]


----------



## SolZer (Jul 19, 2011)

<- Me me... Great theme!!


----------



## nkhex19 (Jun 17, 2011)

Can I haz some Synergy.Wiki?


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

I want this theme. Go bgill & BSthemes


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

I have the perfect icons for this!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

do want

plz can haz plz plz


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

i want D:


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

pick me !! :grin2: #23 hopefully is my lucky number tonight


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Sysadmin-x (Jun 6, 2011)

As usual, this theme looks sick... @bgill55 and BSThemes always do amazing work


----------



## emiskowi (Aug 23, 2011)

That be awesome to have!


----------



## Jimmyeuniss (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the original synergy theme. The rootzwiki version looks sick.


----------



## Akajust1083 (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the contest. Count me in!

Sent from my HACK3DAO5PBOLT using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydude28 (Jun 8, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd love me some Rootz Synergy!


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

Pickme, Pickme!

I love the look of this theme.

Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx nightlies!


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im in.......


----------



## rbradle (Jun 19, 2011)

Interested! Getting this no matter what! Need a good green theme


----------



## frnkwlf (Jun 21, 2011)

I haz?

Liverpool rulz!


----------



## sneaky_zekey (Jun 13, 2011)

count me in


----------



## bgill55 (Jun 11, 2011)

"DeralphaWolf13 said:


> I haz?
> 
> Liverpool rulz!


Yes Liverpool. Just upped your chances


----------



## firejuan (Jun 7, 2011)

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## tycoon177 (Jul 21, 2011)

Me possibly?


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

This looks incredibly great!! Pick me! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice! Would love to show this off.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

I should mention that its midnight PST that we are going to give them away


----------



## NonBeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

"birdman said:


> I should mention that its midnight PST that we are going to give them away


Pacific time? I would say something about me being sleep by then but I'd be lying.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love a copy to match my phone! 
:android-smile:


----------



## kenmaples (Jul 18, 2011)

Here!


----------



## Dgtal36 (Jul 29, 2011)

I would like to win! Thanks!


----------



## Rockaholic (Jul 11, 2011)

My favorite color is green!


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Closed! Running the random pickers now  watch your pm's and emails!


----------

